# كلمة تعزية جميلة



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*كلمة تعزية جميلة
*​
*في  هذا اليوم كثيرون من إخوتنا الأحباء اعضاء جسد المسيح الواحد يتألمون  اما  لفقدان عزيز غيبه الموت  - او من مرض شديد يفتك بالجسم - او من قلق على  نتيجة فحص طبي خطير يقرر مصير - ام لخسارة مالية لا تعوض - ام للبطالة وعدم  توفر فرص العمل  - ام  وام وام - اسباب كثيرة  لتجعلنا تعبانين ومهمومين   ومتالمين وحزانى - ولكن في وسط كل هذه الظروف نرفع الصوت ونقول :*

* يا رب عزي  يا رب ارحم يا رب أشفي يا رب أرزق 
*

* يا رب قوم النفوس المنحنية  -  يا رب  ما لنا غيرك - لمن ترانا نذهب الا إليك !!!!!*

copy​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أكتوبر 2012)

تعزية صادقة الرب يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى استاذى على الكلمات المعزية الجميلة 
ربنا يعزى كل نفس حزينة ومتضايقة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

* يا رب عزي  يا رب ارحم يا رب أشفي يا رب أرزق 
*

* يا رب قوم النفوس المنحنية  -  يا رب  ما لنا غيرك - لمن ترانا نذهب الا إليك !!!!!

جمييييييييييييييييييل
ربنا يباركك
*


----------

